# left over materials



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

We have a project checklist that they must sign along with the contract. Each item that is applicible to their job is checked off and they sign it. So we have never had any "excess materials" problems at all. 

But, like others have said, on a project like Siding, we always leave a piece or two (or whatever is left in an open box) at the end of the job. It should be an expectation on both sides IMHO.


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

I echo the sentiments with leaving paint, 2x odds and ends for patches and such. Why would a pro even want h


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry...can't figure out how to edit from my phone. I don't have room to save left overs. They get tossed, returned, given away or go in my fireplace. By the way if you cut up osb and put it in a wood stove. That thing will glow a nice rosie color.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

^ I'd leave the osb scraps in the dumpster. There's no telling how that glue might deposit on your chimney.


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

2 The Company has the right to order excess materials. Excess materials may be ordered so as to avoid delays in completing your restoration and will not be charged above the agreed upon total price. All excess materials belong to and will remain the property of the Company. Excess materials withheld from Company will be billed to the person in possession of those excess materials.


----------

